# IBS recipes needed



## moonglowlady (May 14, 2007)

My Mom has a real sensitive digestive tract and although I've been doing this kind of thing for years, I could really use some new low-residue ideas.  She is lactose intolerant, needs to watchout for too much additional salt and apparently now even sugar must be kept quite low.

Since she is having dental issues as well, it's gotta be on the soft side.

I can grill a plain breast of chicken to taste like a piccatta without added salt, I can make plain rice taste like a moroccan delicacy without any fat or salt, but I'm beginning to think I may need to "hark" back to more custard-like concoctions.

I'm beginning to feel like someone from Dickens time when the elderly ate "gruel" or "bread soup".  Is there any such decent tasting, easy-to-digest, old tried-and-trues that I am overlooking?

Any ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## tsi88kid (May 15, 2007)

What about a pate of some sort? It is nice and creamy so it would be easy to digest, i would think.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 15, 2007)

You can always take that Moroccan rice and add a bit of homemade low sodium, skimmed fat chicken broth and give that stuff a whirl in the blender or food processor.  I've never had to cook this way so it will take some thinking earlier in the day to offer suggestions.  Just remember whatever you do can more than likely always be blended - a lot or just a little.

Good luck and keep checking back and let us know what you discover.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 15, 2007)

tsi88kid said:
			
		

> What about a pate of some sort? It is nice and creamy so it would be easy to digest, i would think.



I'm sure there are pate recipes out there you could make moonglowlady - store-bought ones would be way too high in sodium though and a pate wouldn't be a "meal" per se either.  A GREAT treat, however!   

But along those same lines you could make more of a meal using some pureed veggies (broccoli, asparagus, roasted red peppers, mushrooms) as the different layers.  After you make one you will correct accordingly and your imagination will soar!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 15, 2007)

Hi, moonglowlady. I have inflammatory bowel disease, similar to IBS but worse  The key things to remember regarding a low-residue dieet are to avoid skins, seeds, woody stems, dried fruits, most raw fruits (except melons and bananas, maybe a few others), most raw veggies, and beans, peas and lentils. IOW, low fiber  It's the indigestible fiber that you want to avoid.

For salads lately, I have fresh greens from our garden with roasted red peppers and skinned, seeded cucumbers. Roasted veggies are great - carrots, asparagus, onions if she can tolerate them, skinned peppers, green beans. Avoid cruciferous veggies. Sprinkle with olive oil, salt and pepper and fresh herbs such as rosemary and thyme, then sprinkle with lemon juice when they come out of the oven.

Rachael Ray on the Food Network has lots of recipes for what she calls stoup (do a search for that) - thicker than soup but thinner than stew: Food Network : Cooking, Recipe Collections, Party Ideas, Quick & Easy Recipes, Cooking Videos  I've tried a few and they're quite good. Just avoid the ones with beans.

Fish, ground beef and pasta are nice and soft, so casseroles would be good.

Don't go too far with the fat-free recipes - vitamins A, D, E and K are fat-soluble and can only be absorbed by the body in the presence of fat.

This page - Digestive Diseases and Nutrition Center: Diets - has a really good list of dos and don'ts.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## csalt (May 15, 2007)

Irritable Bowel Syndrome Recipes ~ Low-fat, dairy-free, and soluble-fiber recipes for diarrhea, constipation, abdominal pain and other Irritable Bowel Syndrome symptoms.

another link to have a look at.


----------



## moonglowlady (May 15, 2007)

*Thanks, ALL!*

excellent ideas and valuable links, even!
I'll give some a whirl and let you know how they go over. I remember making a veg pate or galatine (sp?) years ago. May ressurect that one.


----------



## Claire (May 20, 2007)

My mom had severe diverticulitis and intestinal cancer for years.  She loved it when I grilled vegetables of all sorts (seeding anything with seeds that would cause irritation) and make what she called "Claire's ratatoulle" with them.  

Potatoes are good, and sweet potatoes or yams are especially nutritious.


----------

